# Yank 3200 torque converter



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Does anybody here know where to get a good price for a Yank 3200 torque converter? The only price that I have found for this part is on converter.cc.
Any and all information would be much appreciated.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

anybody???


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

From what I understand Yank got rid of their distributors last winter and is selling them direct.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Personally i wouldn't get a Yank converter you run a 50/50 chance of gettinga good one. I would probably go with a vigalante too many of my friends are have there yanks shell on them way to quickly and all of them were installed profesionally. one of the converters didn't even last 10 miles and it was like pulling teeth to get them to warranty the converter. they finally replaced it after my friend got a lawyer involved and that one drove like crap and eventually shelled at the track on the first pass.it wouldn't lock out is was a very bad converter and a 9 month bad exsperience. got the vigalante went in drove great still in the car and he has torchured that car no problems from the new vigalante.


----------

